
Why I've started using NoScript - tschellenbach
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/AwAA4y698dgbYfgeQ/why-i-ve-started-using-noscript
======
bigato
So as I click the article about why the guy started using noscript, the first
text I am greeted with is this:

"This website requires javascript to properly function. Consider activating
javascript to get access to all site functionality."

Which, granted, does not interfere in my hability to read the article using my
non-javascript web browser. But it is quite ironic.

------
ncmncm
I use uMatrix, which gives better control.

